# Riddick trailer



## Veho (May 15, 2013)

​ 

I'm going to call this Pitch Black 2, since it seems closer to the first movie than to the Chronicles. Anyway, can't wait for some Riddickulously over the top shenanigans.


----------



## Walker D (May 15, 2013)

Interesting trailer ...
I'll certainly  see it when it comes out


----------



## Ethevion (May 15, 2013)

I've been waiting so long for this movie to get released! I've been a fan of this series for a long time.


----------



## Gahars (May 15, 2013)

I really liked Pitch Black... and really hated Chronicles of Riddick. I can appreciate that this is going in the direction of the former rather than the latter, but I'm afraid they'll stick too close to the formula.

Still, can't be any worse than Chronicles, right?


----------



## Ethevion (May 15, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I really liked Pitch Black... and really hated Chronicles of Riddick. I can appreciate that this is going in the direction of the former rather than the latter, but I'm afraid they'll stick too close to the formula.
> 
> Still, can't be any worse than Chronicles, right?


Why do you think Chronicles is so bad?


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2013)

I dunno, I really enjoyed Chronicles. It did take a massive dump on the established (well, hinted at) setting of the first movie and was set in a different universe entirely (but still pretended to be a sequel), but on its own it was a pretty entertaining bit of space pulp.


----------



## RedCoreZero (May 15, 2013)

Came for the dick.


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> Came for the dick.


Sorry, we got _rid_ of dick.


----------



## Gahars (May 15, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Why do you think Chronicles is so bad?


 
I had a lot of problems with the movie, but I think my biggest was that it just wasn't Riddick. The whole draw of the first movie is that Riddick is a bad guy, no ifs, ands, or buts about it. He's as much of a monster as the creatures hunting them. That's what makes the whole film work, and that's what makes the conflict interesting. Sure, he finds some humanity by the film's end, but his development is minimal at best.

Then the second film comes around and Riddick is just a grizzled anti-hero. There's no threat or danger with him whatsoever. Not only that, everything revolves around him now. He's not just a wanted, dangerous criminal - he's the chosen one! The last of a dead race! And he has to save the universe from the evil-BDSMmpire! Also there's elemental beings now! Because? It's tone is completely, radically off.

Chronicles trades everything that made Pitch Black work for bad ideas. It feels less like they made a coherent followup and more like they just filmed Vin Diesel's personal fan fic.


----------



## Ethevion (May 15, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I had a lot of problems with the movie, but I think my biggest was that it just wasn't Riddick. The whole draw of the first movie is that *Riddick is a bad guy*, no ifs, ands, or buts about it. He's as much of a monster as the creatures hunting them. That's what makes the whole film work, and that's what makes the conflict interesting. Sure, he finds some humanity by the film's end, but his development is minimal at best.
> 
> Then the second film comes around and Riddick is just a grizzled anti-hero. There's no threat or danger with him whatsoever. Not only that, everything revolves around him now. He's not just a wanted, dangerous criminal - he's the chosen one! The last of a dead race! And he has to save the universe from the evil-BDSMmpire! Also there's elemental beings now! Because? It's tone is completely, radically off.
> 
> Chronicles trades everything that made Pitch Black work for bad ideas. It feels less like they made a coherent followup and more like they just filmed Vin Diesel's personal fan fic.


I get what you mean. I loved that he was a bad guy. I'm guessing Chronicles would have been better as a standalone movie rather than a sequel. At least it had a sick last fight.


----------



## wafflebeard (May 16, 2013)

New film looks good, I've been waiting for a while for it.

I heard that Chronicles was planned to be the first of a trilogy of Riddick films, making this one the middle film and Pitch Black would be The Hobbit to Chronicles' LOTR.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2013)

I would possibly second a call for Chronicles to be to pitch black as post 3 Die Hard films are to Die Hard.

Question as I have not seen it mentioned thus far -- where does dark fury sit for those that disliked Chronicles? Second one -- the game?


----------



## narutofan777 (May 17, 2013)

im laughing at this trailer. this movie is for 12 year old to watch. lots of shooting, killing and childish stupid dialogue.

vin diesel came back for this??  the movie reviews are gonna torch this movie when it comes out. same for superman..im not sold by zack snyder all his movies have a bad rating.. they r trying to hype up superman like its some good film lol..


----------



## Gahars (May 17, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> this movie is for 12 year old to watch.


 
Hey, don't be discouraged. You're only a few birthdays away, right?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2013)

HOLY SHIT IT'S STARBUCK.


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 17, 2013)

Rather enjoyed Chronicles...  Definitely felt different from Pitch Black, but Pitch Black was isolated to a small area of a single planet while Chronicles had a whole universe to play around in.  The fact that we didn't see Necromongers or action-anti-hero Riddick in Pitch Black does little to negate their existence.

Plus, Pitch Black certainly focused on Riddick.  I saw all of the advertising leading up to it.  I saw it in the theater within a week of its release.  It was all based around Riddick and whether he would be the savior out of the bunch.


----------



## XDel (May 17, 2013)

Been reading about and waiting on this for a LONG time!!!


----------

